
White House suspends environmental protection, citing coronavirus - ciconia
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/03/white-house-suspends-environmental-protection-citing-coronavirus/
======
ipsocannibal
In other words the administration got political cover to do what it wanted
anyway.

------
mjcohen
Once again, guns don't kill people, Republicans kill people.

